# our baby cockatiel!



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

hello everyone! i posted about our friend's birds, harriet & joel. in that post, i think i mentioned that they had a bird aviary and were breeding cockatiels.

this is one of their babies - they've recently said we could have her (at least they think she's female)! we're so excited. she's 4 weeks old, and in a few more weeks (after christmas) we'll get to bring her home. 

she's so sweet. her name is currently warnie (my friend's named her that, after famous cricket player, shane warne) but my fiance and i have a few different names we're thinking of.



















just wondering what mutation is she?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, so pretty I have no idea on mutation, perhaps pearl/pied? In any case, a lovely tiel, congratulations!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! She's gorgeous  and ya she's a pearl pied.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

she looks like a pearl pied! and quite adorable.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! She is very cute.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks everyone! i thought she may have been a pearl pied.  can't wait to bring her home. just making preparations of some toys and things before her arrival.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! Shes a doll! Really cute and has a sweet look.X x


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is adorable,congratulations.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks 

we may be getting her next week. hopefully! she's taking her seed really really well, so that's awesome.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful baby!!! What were her parent's mutations? We may be able to figure her gender out that way!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

funny story, actually. there are 4 cockatiels in the aviary and my friend's one day found an egg on the ground and placed it in a nest... long story short: we think she's adopted.

i'll see if i can get some photos of the aviary 'tiels.


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is so cute! Bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

definitely cannot wait. she's going to be my birthday present from my fiance... she's all i wanted


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

we ended up getting her today - after dinner. she's in her cage now to go to sleep and we've named her sadie (for those of you unfamiliar, it's a song and it's about a cleaning lady) because she loves to preen.

she's so cute and loves cuddles.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww congrats with the little beauty x

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats! She looks gorgeous


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so excited, haha. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful bird. Just a warning....don't let it near any mobile phones.......could get her into trouble (wink wink nudge nudge!!!!)


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

hahahahaha.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

dear god, it's so cute!!! aaaaaah.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Heart meltingly cute!!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Aww, thanks guys. :wub:

(From Sadie)


----------

